# How Much is Too Much?



## Eternal Beginner (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been to sub grap and BJJ tournaments across Canada and into the US.  I have encountered entry fees from as low as $30 CDN for a round robin format (meaning at least 5 fights) in up to two categories (your weight class and absolute) , all the way up to $70 US (which means, like $300 CDN ) for a single elimination tournament.  So worst case scenario you lose both of your first fights in gi and no gi and you've paid $70 for the privilege!!!!

How much have competitors here paid and what are you willing to pay for a well run tournament?


----------

